
The Chinese Flanker Knock-Offs - ekoutanov
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/mirror-mirror-wall-chinas-j-11-fighter-looks-awfully-familiar-100597
======
DuskStar
> This article first appeared in 2016. It is being republished due to reader
> interest.

Yep, sounds like a normal National Interest post...

